# Old School Record Player Type



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's some record static sound samples on this page:

*Samples*


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a bunch I just made myself:

*"The Strangers" Record Stuck Sound File*

*Record Stuck Sound File 2*

*Record Stuck Sound File 3*

*Record Stuck Sound File 4 (Longer Version)*


----------



## BILLY BOGART (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a bunch of "Halloween Records"....They're good for that. There's a program I used to use that simulated various record effects.


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure if you wanted these or not , but heres the files :
The song is The Sprout and the bean by Joanna Newson
and then theres the beginng of the Strangers


access to both files here


----------



## crazybob (Apr 11, 2005)

Somewhere I found a link to download the queue music from disney's Tower of Terror, but can't find where now. We used it one year, and I think it's EXACTLY what you're looking for.


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

which song you referring to :

Can't Get Started	Benny Berigan
Mood Indigo Duke Ellington
Remember Red Norvo
Uptown Blues Jimmy Lunceford
Deep Purple Turner Layton
Jeep's Blues Johnny Hodges
Wishing Vera Lynn
Jungle Drums Sidney Bechet
Sleepy Time Gal	Glenn Miller
Another World Johnny Hodges
Delta Mood Cootie Williams
Inside Fats Waller
Alabamy Home Gothan Stompers
Pyramid Johnny Hodges
Dear Old Southland	Noble Sissle
Jitterbug Johnny Hodges
We'll Meet Again	Vera Lynn
There's a House in Harlem Henry Allen
When the Sun Sets Down South Sidney Bechet
There's No Two Ways About It Frankie Newton


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

heard this and thought this might be just what your looking for :

SoundClick artist: Symphonic Sacrifices - Symphonic Dark Intense Horrific Mystical Gory Music
Check it our and let me know


----------



## csusb44 (Apr 9, 2009)

those are all great. thanks guys!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

crazybob said:


> Somewhere I found a link to download the queue music from disney's Tower of Terror, but can't find where now. We used it one year, and I think it's EXACTLY what you're looking for.


I have it if you want me to send it to you.


----------

